# Put on bed rest



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Well I went to yet ANOTHER doctor's appt lastnight and my doctor had put me on a 2 week bed rest because of some minor issues.







So I had to go to work today and get things squared away with my HR department and then tell my supervisor (who had no idea I was pregnant) that not only was I pregnant but that after today I would be out of the office for 2 weeks on Short Term Disability. I really had no plans on telling my supervisor that I was pregnant this early in my pregnancy . I had a very bad experince during my pregnancy with her while I was pregnant with my son so I was dreading to tell her that I was pregnant again. So I was putting it off for as long as I could. But of course this situation has forced me to tell her today. I had someone from our HR department call her and I upstairs and once we were in an office with a representative from HR. I told her. She "handled" the news much, much better than I ever expected. But I of course wonder if that was because WE WERE AN OFFICE WITH HR! I'm glad that I went about it the way I did and not talk to her about this alone with her in a office. I don't think her reaction would be the same..it would of been very much the opposite. She "jokingly" all day kept telling me "why did you have to call me up to HR to tell me this" ????? I was like is she kidding me??? Does she not remember how HORRIBLE she was to me while I was pregnant with my son from the second I told her I was pregnant right up until my 9th month.

ANYWAY......................

Everything seems to be fine with the baby so far. I will be 7 weeks tomorrow but already you can see a tiny embryo on the Sonogram and a heart beat.







But because of other things happening I have to be on bed rest for 2 weeks. This has never happened to me before. Everything went so smoothly with my first 2 pregnancies. But as everyone keeps reminding me I am now 35.







Not 20 or 29

Now what will I do for 2 weeks?????? I know I will catch up on some MUCH NEEDED sleep. I'm up at 5:30am everyday for work. So I am very much looking forward to some sleep!!

Speaking of sleep...I am going to start catching up on that sleep right now.







LOL 

Good Night Everyone


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Congratulations !! Best of luck and hope all goes well. 

Prayers will be with you.......stay in bed !


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well...i hope everything goes smoothly during your pregnancy (INCLUDING the way your boss treats you!).

you have a laptop?? cuz you're gonna neeeed it!









now, get some rest...and hugs to you!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Sending well wishes your way that your pregnancy goes smoothly.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I sure hope that these two weeks will be just what was needed and that things go perfectly from here on out.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I wish you the very best and hope these next 2 weeks will bring good results. I hope you have a laptop.
If that were to happen to me hubby would have to go and get me one.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Take care of yourself! I hope all is ok. Enjoy your sleep, it's sooo tiring being pregnant!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Well I went to yet ANOTHER doctor's appt lastnight and my doctor had put me on a 2 week bed rest because of some minor issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

get some much deserved rest!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I hope that your 2 weeks of bed rest is just what you and the baby need. Take good care of yourself!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I hope you get some much needed rest in the next couple of weeks. I bet your other two children and Chulita will love having you home more.

All the best.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ugh...don't you just love supervisors and managers?







I'm glad things with better than you expected with your supervisor.

I hope you can get some rest the next two weeks.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Enjoy the rest while you can get it. In a 7 1/2 months you'll wish you had.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Well being a mum of 3 myself, trust me enjoy your 2wks rest now







cause it will be at 18yrs till your next 2wks







CONGRATULATIONS take care of yourself and that little baby your carrying.
I will keep you in my prayers that all goes well.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Take care of you and ptooey on that boss. Enjoy your two weeks of leisure. It never lasts long enough.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Take care of yourself, and Best wishes for a healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Take care and will keep you in my prayers









Cathy


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Take care and enjoy your rest, I am sure both you and your baby will get much benefit from some time to relax. I truly hope your supervisor continues to be nice and supportive throughout your pregnancy


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Take care, please.







The most important thing for you right now is to be well, physically and emotionally so enjoy the forced rest and enjoy the little one inside. How exciting!!!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

You just take care of you & that precious little one


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dori,

I wish you well. Please remember to keep stress to a minimum as well. I have you in my prayers.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

WOW!! What great news!!







Sorry...but I missed your first post somehow & didn't realize you were pregnant!!! Congratulations!! Don't worry about anything but taking care of yourself & your baby







.... That should be priority & if your supervisor wants to be a miserable person, let her - just do what is right for you! Get plenty of rest!







Bed rest is hard to do







... I had to do it with my first pregnancy. I wish you the best!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Well....I finally made it. Downstairs that is







....on the second floor of my apartment where we have 2 desks and 2 computers. I have been from the bed to the couch, from the couch to the bed and trust me it has gotten old real quick. LOL!!!

I finally came down after a few days to check e-mails etc. I'm sorry it took a bit for me to respond but my husband is the only one with a lap top which he takes to work with him everyday.







If not I would of responded sooner FROM BED. 

_*I wanted to Thank Everyone for your posts, wishes and prayers. *_










I'm going back upstairs and back to the couch until that gets boring and then I guess I will move onto the bed.







This is going to be a long 2 weeks.


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

I had to do bed rest with my #3 also. It seems so wonderful at first, but it gets old fast!! I spent weeks and weeks....hmmmmm.....I had to only lay on one side....I never thought I could forget which side it was! I know it's hard to do, but you'll be glad you did. Sweet dreams!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, I missed this thread







I hope everything is fine. I wish someone would give me a few weeks bed rest







I imagine Chulita is stuck to you like glue and keep you company. I hope you are not running around the table playing chase with her







only if these doctors knew


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

Enjoy your break...think of it as a small vacation.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Okay, how'd I miss this! So sorry about your problem with the pregnancy. I hope everything is going well now, and you aren't too bored. I can't imagine staying in bed that long. Have you found something that you can do in bed? Hope you have a TV in there







. Keep us updated, and I'll include you in my prayers.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

hope you're not too bored yet? Hope you can just relax & enjoy this special time with your darling baby 

Take special care of you!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

sorry to hear about your bedrest! It sucks, there is no doubt. 

With my daughter, I was on strict bedrest from week 13 until she was born at 35 weeks. Talk about the pregnancy without infernal end!! And I thought it was bad with my son - bedrest at home for 5 weeks then they wouldn't let me go home from the hospital and i had to spend FIVE WEEKS in the hospital before I delivered at 35 weeks. The only thing that saved my sanity was having computer access!! 

You did the right thing by telling your boss in the hr department! That's horrible that she gave you a hard time with your son. *hugs*


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

congrats on the baby and be sure to take care of yourself.. Don't let your boss bother you- the most important thing is YOU! and your health ( and the baby). you did the right thing with getting HR involved.


----------

